# Giant springtail???



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge springtail??? - YouTube

You can see what most of the springtails in the culture I found look like, and you also see this giant in comparison looks and acts like a spring tail to me it's just much much larger..


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

hmmm.......


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol that's what I said.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice. Many temperate species are about that size. I have had poor luck culturing them however. Maybe youll fare better than I did. 

That is definitely large enough to grab with tweezers and inspect thoroughly. Look for the presence of a furcula. thats the "spring" terminal abdominal segment, pointing inwards toward the connection of the legs and thorax.

Id say Im 99% sure its a large temperate springtail


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

if you start culturing them, I would like to purchase some


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That's pretty sweet.... Get them going Troy be worth the work toget them going around.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Hopefully I will, I only found one this big in the container, I'll be keeping a close eye


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Hopefully I will, I only found one this big in the container, I'll be keeping a close eye


Sometimes, one is all it takes. At least types of sprintails reproduce through parthenogenesis. This is a form of reproduction where an embryo develops from an unfertilized egg. It's kind of like being born pregnant.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

So Doug, should I separate that spring and put it in a new culture or just leave it where it's at?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Put it in a new, sterile culture, by itself. Some species do NOT do well on charcoal, so try a "softer" organic. May I recommend around 1/3 coco fiber and 2/3 leaf litter?
If you find more that you think are the same species, you should put them into the same, new culture.
Good luck and please hit me up if you establish them and you think they are something new. If I miss anything on your thread, feel free to pm me for questions. We could also discuss generational turnaround, to clean any potential frog pathogens and make them safe to put in other tanks. It's Ed's method, but I used it to clean my silver springtails for my tanks and for the hobby. If you are successful, we should discuss that at the first sign of new babies.
May I ask what springtails you know are in the viv, including any that you put into OTHER vivs (they could migrate)? Have you worked with tropical pink springtails, and if so, how do they compare and differ?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet thanks Doug, I wish I wouldn't have put it back in the culture already lol, might be a little difficult to find again, hopefully not though! I'll try flooding it....the only spring tails I've purchased we're from Josh's I bough white, and pink, but the white ones I have seem to be bigger than the pinks lol. I have seen other pinks in videos and they seem much larger than mine. The three cultures I have are all on charcoal and feed white rice. I'll get some more sterelite containers today and try the coco and leaf litter. I'll keep you posted, thanks!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I flooded the culture found it, then when transferring it dropped it on lightly colored carpet by accident, figured there's no way is find it now, after about 2 minutes of Looking I found the bigger haha. So I have in a separate container Til I get home from work today.


----------

